# New Incorrect Version (NIV)



## puritan reformed (Jan 22, 2006)

I thought some of you might get a laugh from this one. I got these from a King James Only friend (most KJV only will disfellowship with me but not this one). I couldn't help but laugh...enjoy
NIV-New Incorrect Version
NASB-New Apostate Standard Bible or New Age Standard Bible
NKJV-Not Knowing Jesus Version
NLT-New Loose Translation
ESV-Ecumenical Standard Version
TLB-The Lying Bible
The Message-The Living Bible paraphrased into modern English
Good News For Modern Man-Bad news for sinful man


----------



## turmeric (Jan 22, 2006)

TNIV - Terrible New Incorrect Version?


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> I thought some of you might get a laugh from this one. I got these from a King James Only friend (most KJV only will disfellowship with me but not this one). I couldn't help but laugh...enjoy
> NIV-New Incorrect Version
> NASB-New Apostate Standard Bible or New Age Standard Bible
> ...





I've always heard the NIV referred to as the New International perVersion by the KJVO crowd.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd take the NIV over the KJV any day.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2006)

Ha! That was good (I needed a laugh).

ESV or (this will reveal my liberalism) RSV.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2006)

ASV (always superior version) double-checked against my Darby (done all really better (than) you (could)). But KJV-only for certain passages like I Kings 21:21 for proper color.

[Edited on 1-23-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## turmeric (Jan 23, 2006)

KJV has scansion, baby!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> The Message-The Living Bible paraphrased into modern English



HA! That IS a funny one. 

In no particular order I like KJV, NKJV, NASB, ESV.


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> ASV (always superior version)
> 
> [Edited on 1-23-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> TNIV - Terrible New Incorrect Version?


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 23, 2006)

hmmm....RSV Reprobate Standard Version?


----------



## puritan reformed (Jan 23, 2006)

I am kidding of course Jacob I do like my RSV with ESV being the one I use most.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 23, 2006)

RTS is taking over the Board!


----------



## 3John2 (May 18, 2006)

I thought the Good News for Modern Man was the funniest!! I actually burst out laughing with that one.
Anyone here use or like the Ferrar Fenton? I like that for the old testament. I also enjoy the Worrell for NT.


----------



## beej6 (May 18, 2006)

Actually the cleverest of these was for my favorite translation, the ESV = Essentially Similar Version (to the RSV; also, playing on the "essentially literal" claim in the preface). ;-)


----------



## kceaster (May 18, 2006)

[stroll-down-memory-lane]

When I was stationed at Cherry Point, NC, we used to hear one preacher on the radio always blasting the NIV. He called it the New Inaccurate Version.

I thought that was pretty funny until I found out how many of my Christian friends thought so, too.

[/stroll-down-memory-lane]

KC


----------



## Kaalvenist (May 19, 2006)

Years ago, when I was going more AV, I heard it described as the "Non-Intellectual Version." My ESV-toting friend I met in Baghdad (now in Alaska) still calls it the New International perVersion.


----------

